# Will an ATV with a plow fit in a 8ft. bed?



## CK82 (Sep 17, 2005)

I was interested in possibly purchasing an ATV with a plow and wanted to know if it would fit in the back of an 8ft. bed? I am pretty sure length wise with the plow attached it would be fine because the gate could be down when traveling, but the problem is I have heard the plow doesnt have enough clearance to drive up the ramps at that angle. Has anyone experienced this or been able to get an ATV with a plow in the bed of their pickup?


----------



## CK82 (Sep 17, 2005)

No one has tried this, hauling around a trailer is time consuming not to mention a pain to hook up and unhook at each lot.


----------



## go plow (Dec 14, 2004)

not tryin to put you down, but if you have a truck to haul your atv around, why dont you get a plow for it, this way you can push some real snow??? unless your going to use it for walks, that i understand, i was in your shoes before, with the sander in the back of my truck, i had no room for a snowblower, i had to go home after plwoing for 24hrs, and load it on my sled trailer , then go back and clear all the walkways, it sucks, so what i did was i bought a single stage blower that i could lift in the back of my truck by myself, no ramps needed, and it fits with my sander on, it works well, ive cleaar walks with 4ft snow, takes longer but when im done , i dont have to go back out and waste time and fuel.....


----------



## wedge88 (Dec 7, 2005)

I have a Yamaha Bruin 350 4x4 and with the Warn Plow Attached the total length is 7'4". I don't have a problem with the ramps because I took 2x8's and cut them a little long so the incline is not so steep.


----------



## fms (Nov 8, 2005)

You will not have a problem fitting the ATV in the truck bed. I have a Sportsman 700 that I fit in the back of my short bed with the plow on. I can't close the tail gate, but I use tie downs for the back and winch the machine into my Backrack.
I would suggest buying good ramps and being cautious of where you load. My old ramps slid out from underneath the machine and left me dangling on the tailgate.
Oh yeah, my plow is only four feet wide. You may have trouble if the plow is wider, but then I think I'd back the ATV in and leave the tailgate down.


----------



## CK82 (Sep 17, 2005)

I do have a 8.6 western on my truck, I just need something to get the walkways and small areas done quickly, I dont like the idea of a smaller two stage snowblower, I know some are somewhat fast at removing snow, but if loading an ATV in the back with a plow attached isnt difficult then I think thats the way I want to go. I was also thinking of getting a smaller salter for the back of the ATV that might be pushing it though, I have taken measurements and I know the ATV with a plow will fit with the gate down, but doubt it will with the salter mounted. 

FMS do you know what size ramps they were? The back of my 3/4 ton sits really high so they'll have to be long in order to have enough clearance to make it work


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Make some lanyards to attach the ramps to the truck so they can't fall off whille your loading/unloading. I used to have a 3/4 ton with a 6 inch lift and 35s, and it sucked loading the 700. I used ten foot 2x10s, had to screw a 2x4 to the underside to stiffen them. Then they weighed a ton. The store bought aluminum ones are nice, but way way too short for anything but a little truck. I loaded mine with the plow once or twice, had to back it on with 5 foot plow. Keep in mind that those tailgate cables are only rated for 250# each, and once they get old they will break, dropping the tailgate on the bumper and denting it. Might be better off leaing the tailgate home.


----------



## fms (Nov 8, 2005)

The ramps are 7' + 8" legs that rest on the tailgate. My truck is a 3/4 ton. Without the plow I'm never concerned about the angle of the ramps. With the plow on I'll be more careful about where I park so as to minimize the height of the tailgate. Sometimes the plow will dig into the ramps if I park on level ground.


----------



## honda plower (Nov 25, 2006)

I have a new rincon with a plow and i was going to the same thing but i have a short bed. so i tried backing mine in and the mounts under the wheeler hits the tailgate. hope that helps.


----------

